# [COUP DE GEULE] Marre de "leurs" lois stupides

## yuk159

Voilà sur quoi je suis tombé en cherchant tout autre chose sur google :

ici tout d'abord  qui m'a donné ce lien

Je ne suis pas tombé de la dernière pluie et j'avais été prévenu comme beaucoups des conséquences de ces textes de lois.

Mais je trouve ça vraiment débile, j'ai beaucoup réfléchis à ce que je voulais dire, je suis revenu plusieurs fois sur mon texte, et je ne trouve pas les mots pour exprimer ce que je ressens alors je  dis tout simplement MERDE, c'est pas normal.

Sans documentation je n'aurais certainement jamais decouvert linux, n'étant pas informaticien de formation l'aventure aurais vite tournée court.

Ces gens là veulent-ils tuer l'informatique libre ? ralentir son evolution ?

Tout ça me dépasse et je ne comprend pas du tout leurs motivations.

Etant directeur artistique dans une petite agence de pub je vois de idées et techniques reprises et/ou amélioré a longueur de journée et je ne comprend pas comment on peut breveter ça, et surtout quel en est l'intéret.

Je vous pris de m'excuser de mes écarts de language, ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes de m'exprimer ainsi.

yuk

----------

## Diagorn

Je suis ecoeuré mais completement ecoeuré. C'est carrement déguelasse   :Evil or Very Mad: 

On ne peut meme plus prendre de cours grauit sur des systèmes gratuit et sur des langages de programmation.

Je n'ai pas de mots pour décrire ce que je ressens.

Etant informaticien je suis ecoeuré par l'informatique

----------

## PrEdAt0r

-violation potentielle de la LEN (divulgation d'informations pouvant apparaître comme diffamatoires sur certains produits commerciaux aux yeux de leurs éditeurs) ;

Ouai c'est sur c'est dégelace mais LOL car la je suis sur qu'il parlent de WINDOBE car avec ces.......... et leurs lois a la con .

Mais c'est sur comment il veulent que le libre progresse sans TUTO , et c'est quoi cette lois a la con qui dit que la publication de TUTO pour le C/C++ et sous Brevet c'est completement con.

----------

## Diagorn

Ouais ca sens le M$ la dessous   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ca m'enerve

----------

## scout

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> Ouais ca sens le M$ la dessous  
> 
> Ca m'enerve

 

On en sait rien

En tous cas j'ai encore son cours de C/C++, car je l'ai imprimé et relié, et je ne vois pas où il compare les compilateurs. Si je retrouve le pdf ou le ps je vous fait signe, mais pour l'instant pas moyen de mettre la main dessus.

Dans le livre "Programmation C++ par la pratique" chez O'Reilly, on a une mini comparaison de compilateurs: Turbo C++ ne sais pas compiler ceci alors que gcc le sait, mais il n'y a pas de comparaison avec Visual C++ alors que l'auteur en parle dans l'ouvrage. Allez savoir pourquoi ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

En tout cas je suis très déçu, car ces tutos étaient excellents.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Moi qui cherchait un tuto SGML, là je l'ai profond   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[EDIT] le cours de C/C++ est là: http://c.developpez.com/cours/ (merci google)

----------

## ghoti

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Voilà sur quoi je suis tombé en cherchant tout autre chose sur google :
> 
> ici tout d'abord  qui m'a donné ce lien

 

Ouaip, j'avais déjà signalé la fermeture du site dans ce thread, il y a deux jours !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La décision de Christian Casteyde est une grande perte pour la communauté mais d'un autre côté, je comprends sa démarche : ce n'est qu'ainsi qu'on peut saisir les véritables conséquences de cette masquarade qu'on appelle démocratie !

C'est très bien d'afficher des banières de protestation comme on en a vu fleurir un peu partout mais, reconnaissons-le, la fermeture pure et simple d'un site constitue un message autrement plus concret !

@scout : pour récupérer les documents : voir le thread mentionné + haut  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Tant qu'à faire, les revoici :

http://heillesg.free.fr/

http://users.skynet.be/ghoti/

http://gershwin.ens.fr/vdaniel/Doc-Locale/Outils-Gnu-Linux/Linux_Doc/YAGIL-2.2.1/install_linux.pdf

http://www.toolinux.com/linutile/guides/linux/

[EDIT2] : Et hop : le lien posté par Corto : http://streamingrabbit.free.fr/IMG/zip/Yagil.zipLast edited by ghoti on Mon May 24, 2004 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @scout : pour récupérer les documents : voir le thread mentionné + haut 
> 
> [EDIT] Tant qu'à faire, les revoici : (...)

 

Alors là, un GRAND merci, parceque ça va m'être très utile tout ça !

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Voilà sur quoi je suis tombé en cherchant tout autre chose sur google :
> 
> ici tout d'abord  qui m'a donné ce lien 
> 
> Ouaip, j'avais déjà signalé la fermeture du site dans ce thread, il y a deux jours !  
> ...

 

Désolé ghoti je n'avais pas suivi cette discution, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que la fermeture de son site (mème si elle est dommage) reste la seule alternative, mais je suis simplement dégouté de voir que plus les choses change plus elles restent les mèmes (los-angeles 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour les liens

----------

## ghoti

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Désolé ghoti je n'avais pas suivi cette discution

 

Pour lever toute ambiguïté, le "   :Evil or Very Mad:   " dans mon post concernait bien entendu la fermeture du site et pas ton coup de gueule auquel je m'associe bien volontiers !  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Désolé ghoti je n'avais pas suivi cette discution 
> 
> Pour lever toute ambiguïté, le "    " dans mon post concernait bien entendu la fermeture du site et pas ton coup de gueule auquel je m'associe bien volontiers ! 

 

Pas d'ambiguïté ne t'inquiète pas   :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

Rien d'extraordinnaire dans ce post, mais c est simplement pour souligner l'exceptionnelle qualite qu'a le guide de Christian Casteyde. Sa lecture est une mine d'informations, constament mis à jour ! Bref effectivement c'est dégueulasse !!!

----------

## titix

C'est une honte... on peu pas définir ca autrement.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vraiment décourageant de voir que cette guerre numérique ne s'arrêtera jamais. Et comme on viens de le voir des innocents tombent avec. Lamentable.

----------

## DuF

Perso je ne pense pas qu'abandonner tout est une solution, je pense qu'il aurait du trouver le moyen de faire héberger son site dans un pays où il n'y a pas de loi à la con comme cela arrive actuellement en france. Tant qu'il y a de la vie il y a espoir comme on dit, alors je pense qu'on peut faire changer les choses, faire changer les mentalités, faire changer les lois et faire reculer ces sociétés multinationales qui n'ont d'autres valeurs que la défense de leur capital !

----------

## ghoti

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Perso je ne pense pas qu'abandonner tout est une solution, je pense qu'il aurait du trouver le moyen de faire héberger son site dans un pays où il n'y a pas de loi à la con comme cela arrive actuellement en france

 

Se faire héberger chez les russes, ce n'est qu'un emplâtre sur une jambe de bois. 

Le problème dépasse largement la France : c'est une question européenne (si pas mondiale !)

D'accord que la France détient peut-être une grosse part de responsabilité dans ce qui arrive puisqu'il semblerait que sa voix aurait pu faire basculer le cours des choses, mais bon, faut voir un peu plus loin que son nombril ...  :Wink: 

AMHA, si on lit bien entre les lignes, il n'est pas question d'abandonner mais de protester :

 *Quote:*   

> Il ne reste donc plus rien de ce site, et je le ferme jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Je suis désolé du désagrément que cela peut vous procurer. Pour être plus clair, je considère que les manifestations « en ligne » ne servent à rien, surtout si elles sont temporaires. L'ennemi n'a qu'à attendre que l'orage passe. En ce qui me concerne, cela ne me dérange pas de fermer ce site, je le fais donc (encore une fois je le regrette pour les lecteurs).
> 
> Je remercie mes ex-lecteurs et ceux qui ont permis d'améliorer le contenu informatif de ce site. Pour obtenir les documents qui ont été diffusés en FDL sur ce site, vous pouvez vous référer aux autres sites qui en ont eu une copie. Il est possible que les dernières versions n'aient pas été répliquées, mais certaines personnes qui ont eu le temps de les télécharger prendront peut-être la peine de les diffuser ailleurs. Je ne les enverrai en aucun cas par e-mail.

 

Sais pas mais moi j'interpréterais ça comme ça :

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Toutes les manifestations qu'on a pu faire jusqu'ici n'ont servi à rien car elles n'étaient probablement pas assez fortes et ne touchaient finalement personne de manière concrète !
> 
> Alors, moi, je passe à la vitesse supérieure car il y a urgence.
> 
> Je vais vous emm...der concrètement en fermant mon site, puisque ça ne rentre pas autrement dans vos petites caboches inconscientes !
> ...

 

----------

## Diagorn

Bonne vision des choses.

Mais bon a part signer des pétitions envoyer des lettres a nos elu je ne vois pas comment faire pour nous faire entendre ????

Prendre le président en otage ?

----------

## zdra

Je ne peux que partager tout ce qui a été dit...

J'ai quand meme une question, aux USA ça fait loooongtemps qu'on peut breveter tout ce qui nous passe par la main, et il y a toujours eu une énorme activitée du monde libre aux USA... alors pourquoi ce serait une telle catastrophe les brevets en europe ? finalement c'est pas plus par principe (que je partage) que par véritable probleme pour le developpement et la diffusion d'info libre ?

[EDIT] inutile de m'engueler si j'ai dit une betise, il y a un point d'interrogation à la fin de la phrase  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> aux USA ça fait loooongtemps qu'on peut breveter tout ce qui nous passe par la main, et il y a toujours eu une énorme activitée du monde libre aux USA... alors pourquoi ce serait une telle catastrophe les brevets en europe ?

 

Tu trouves que ça va si bien que ça aux USA, toi ?

Aux USA, le SPAM est autorisé, donc, d'après toi, il faudrait l'autoriser en Europe ?

Aux USA, il y a des limitations strictes relatives à l'exportation d'informations concernant la cryptographie.

Cela conduit par exemple Debian à fournir 2 versions de leurs distribs : la "normale" expurgée pour les USA (sinon, on pourrait décharger directement ces "secrets" directement depuis les USA  :Wink:  ) et la "non-us", complète, pour le reste du monde. Voir ftp://ftp.skynet.be/debian/README.non-US.

Prend le site de Casteyde : comme tout site web, il fait un large usage des liens hypertextes.

Si quelqu'un brevète cette technique, adieu les pages web, à moins de cracher au bassinet. Ou alors, quelqu'un trouvera une autre astuce, inutilisable en pratique parce qu'elle sera aussitôt brevetée... 

Il est normal que Christian refuse le risque de devoir prendre des licences "hyperliens" coûteuses alors que lui-même distribue gratuitement son immense savoir au monde entier.

Un savoir potentiellement dangereux d'ailleurs puisqu'il divulgue des techniques susceptibles d'être brevetées ...

Essaye dans ce contexte de développer quoi que ce soit : à chaque ligne de code, tu devras te demander si par hasard tu ne violes pas un des millions de brevets existants (eh oui, quelqu'un aura peut-être déposé un brevet sur le if-then-else ...).

Qui va encore développer dans ces conditions ? Personne sauf les multinationales bourrées de fric qui ont à la fois les moyens de prendre des licences, peuvent se permettre de subir de coûteux procès qu'ils feront de toutes façons traîner des années et qu'ils résoudront à l'amiable à coup de lobbying.

Et puis, de toutes façons, tu seras incapable de développer par manque de connaissance; parce qu'il te manquera, justement, les infos que tu trouvais jusqu'ici sur des sites comme celui de Casteyde ...

Regarde l'affaire SCO contre linux : tout le monde sait que c'est des conneries et pourtant, il y en a qui raquent !

Immagine que le moindre"tetris" donne lieu à une affaire "SCO" ...

C'est comme ça qu'on en arrivera à te dire que c'est w$ ou rien, parce qu'il n'y aura de toutes façons plus rien d'autre  :Sad: 

Si c'est le cas, pour moi, ce sera RIEN !  :Sad: 

Je ne vais pas refaire tout le réquisitoire, mais jette déjà un oeil aux exemples cités sur la page Eurolinux ...

----------

## DuF

ghoti > Je veux bien que ce soit en signe de protestation, mais qui en pâtit ? C'est l'utilisateur, les gros groupes en n'ont rien à faire de son site. Donc définitivement non je ne suis pas d'accord sur la forme, sur le fond du problème par contre j'abonde !

zdra > AMHA les Etats Unis ne sont pas comparables à l'Europe, il y a une culture là bas du profit systématique et actuellement des gros groupes (IBM en tête) sont à fond dans le libre, mais en même temps ces gros groupes ont un nombre incroyables de brevets donc ils s'en foutent. En Europe par contre, d'après ce que j'ai lu, 75% des brevets déposés à l'OEB sont détenus par des groupes non-européens... Je vois pas comment les boîtes en Europe peuvent espérer gagner des parts de marché si elles doivent systématiquement faire face à des brevets déposés depuis bien longtemps par des groupes spécialisés là dedans.

Enfin bon là c'est un raccourci sur une partie du sujet, il faudrait en discuter plus longuement en prenant bien tout en compte, mais cela pour dire que je ne pense pas que l'on puisse comparer les 2 continents.

----------

## ghoti

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ghoti > Je veux bien que ce soit en signe de protestation, mais qui en pâtit ? C'est l'utilisateur, les gros groupes en n'ont rien à faire de son site. 

 

Tu as exactement compris ce qu'il veut précisément démontrer.

Et encore, ici, tu ne pâtis que de la disparition d'UN SEUL site.

Combien demain ? 

Si tu te rends compte de ce que tu perds MAINTENANT, CONCRETEMENT, c'est AMHA bien la preuve qu'il valait mieux le faire que le dire !

Prend ça comme un échantillon de ce qui t'attend  :Sad: 

----------

## cylgalad

Doit-on rappeler que M$ a "perdu" un (faux) procès en Europe et "doit" payer des millions (à qui ?...) d'où je pense que M$ a purement & simplement filé un pot-de-vin à tous ces pourris (Chirac en tête ne l'oublions pas) pour légaliser les brevets logiciels (d'ailleurs en passant, tous les brevets devraient être illégaux, c'est un système totalitaire).

Voilà pour ceux qui se croit encore en "démocratie" (gouvernement par le peuple  :Laughing: ) alors qu'on est évidemment en ploutocratie (gouvernement par les riches comme Bu$h, Bill Gate$, Sarko-le-nain et consort).

Vive l'anarchie !

----------

## Starch

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (d'ailleurs en passant, tous les brevets devraient être illégaux, c'est un système totalitaire).
> 
> 

 

En fait je sais pas trop si dans certains cas cela n'est pas profitable un brevet pour protéger certains trucs... Je pense à particulier aux médicaments. Supposons qu'il y'ait un process précis à respecter pour la fabrication d'un médicament, est-ce que ce ne serait pas bien que ce procédé soit breveté et que cela assure une garantie sur son respect ? ensuite, rien n'empêche une autre société de breveter un autre procédé, s'il est aussi bon ou meilleur, ou moins bon même, rien ne les empêche de 

fabriquer le médicament avec leur méthode...

J'avoue que ça me dépasse un peu ce coup des brevets, dans ce "monde de merde" il faut bien qu'il y'ait des choses qui soient standardisées et protégées (prenez l'exemple des standards W3C, les "majors" s'en foutent).

Boh plus j'écris plus je me dis que y'a pas de solution. Juste le bon sens. A ne pas breveter n'importe quoi, à estimer à leur juste valeur les brevets. M'est avis qu'il y'a des choses qui doivent être brevetées, parce que il y'a souvent un lourd investissement dans la recherche, et que si ça ne rapporte rien, y'aura plus de recherche... 

Il ne faut pas crier non plus au dictateur pour tout. Partout il faut quelques règles du jeu.

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vive l'anarchie !
> 
> 

 

arf...

++

Starch'

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> En fait je sais pas trop si dans certains cas cela n'est pas profitable un brevet pour protéger certains trucs... Je pense à particulier aux médicaments. Supposons qu'il y'ait un process précis à respecter pour la fabrication d'un médicament, est-ce que ce ne serait pas bien que ce procédé soit breveté et que cela assure une garantie sur son respect ?

 

Ben nan au contraire, si une methode est brevetée on va la contourner pour eviter les emmerdes

----------

## kernelsensei

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vive l'anarchie !

 

Oui, mais malheureusement, vivre en anarchie demande un minimum de bon sens, respect d'autrui etc... et ca beaucoup de gens l'ont perdu et les gouvernements, multinationnales, TVs font tout pour que ca continue dans cette voie !

----------

## ghoti

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Je pense à particulier aux médicaments. Supposons qu'il y'ait un process précis à respecter pour la fabrication d'un médicament, est-ce que ce ne serait pas bien que ce procédé soit breveté et que cela assure une garantie sur son respect ?

 

Ah ben justement : encore un domaine sensible, tiens, les médicaments !

Imagine qu'une molécule soit brevetée et que ce soit la seule molécule efficace pour enrayer une pandémie catastrophique en Afrique subsaharienne (qui a dit SIDA ?)

Crois-tu que la société pharmaceutique détentrice du brevet va se dire : "pauvres gens, je vais abandonner mon brevet afin qu'on puisse fabriquer librement des millions de pilules qu'on enverra gratuitement en Afrique" ?

Non, non, non : il s'agit en priorité d'amortir les coûts de recherche et de faire du bénéfice. On n'est pas des philanthropes, hein : ils n'ont qu'à crever !

Le fric, encore, partout, toujours ...

http://www.bernardgirard.com/aligre/Medic.html

http://www.cyberhumanisme.org/brevetafrique.html

http://www.domainepublic.ch/archives/Escher_Gerard__Science__Les_brevets_sur_les_m__.html

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   Je pense à particulier aux médicaments. Supposons qu'il y'ait un process précis à respecter pour la fabrication d'un médicament, est-ce que ce ne serait pas bien que ce procédé soit breveté et que cela assure une garantie sur son respect ? 
> 
> Ah ben justement : encore un domaine sensible, tiens, les médicaments !
> 
> Imagine qu'une molécule soit brevetée et que ce soit la seule molécule efficace pour enrayer une pandémie catastrophique en Afrique subsaharienne (qui a dit SIDA ?)
> ...

 

Ben oui, faire du fric c'est super ! Manquerait plus qu'on fasse dans le social tiens ... pfff sales jeunes aucun respect envers les valeurs de notre brave patrie !

----------

## zdra

Pas d'accord, c'est normal qu'il y ai du profit sinon il n'y a pas de recherche ! Et les brevets peuvent encourager les efforts dans les domaines où ya une forte concurance ! Justement dans le domaine pharmaceutique c'est le cas il y a de fortes concurances et donc il faut a tout prix découvrir plus vite un médicament que son concurant pour pouvoir mettre le brevet et rembourser les sommes collosales de l'investissement et faire du profit au passage pour financer les recherches suivantes... C'est pas aux sociétées d'aider l'affrique ! on se trompe de coupable, c'est aux gouvernements de payer les médicaments aux sociétées privées pour ensuite redistribuer moins cher là où on en a besoin.

A mon avis là ou ça va pas dans le domaine informatique c'est qu'il y a que tres tres peu de concurance, et la petite concurance qui arrive a chatouiller les orteilles de microsoft n'a pas les moyen de se livrer une bataille à coup de brevets, et donc la guerre est perdu... si j'ai bien compris le principe de brevet  :Smile: 

Cela dit, si il y avait 5-6 microsoft sur le marché de l'OS alors les brevets auraient pue etre bénéfique pour la concurance et stimuler l'inovation... Le jours ou mandrakesoft gagnera 5milliard d'euro par an ça ira mieux  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Pas d'accord, c'est normal qu'il y ai du profit sinon il n'y a pas de recherche ! Et les brevets peuvent encourager les efforts dans les domaines où ya une forte concurance ! Justement dans le domaine pharmaceutique c'est le cas il y a de fortes concurances et donc il faut a tout prix découvrir plus vite un médicament que son concurant pour pouvoir mettre le brevet et rembourser les sommes collosales de l'investissement et faire du profit au passage pour financer les recherches suivantes... C'est pas aux sociétées d'aider l'affrique ! on se trompe de coupable, c'est aux gouvernements de payer les médicaments aux sociétées privées pour ensuite redistribuer moins cher là où on en a besoin.

 

C'est exactement le raisonnement capitaliste : le but final est le fric et pas le bien-être que les médicaments peuvent apporter.

Que tu guérisses ou pas, on s'en fout (enfin, non : une guérison, c'est de la pub gratuite, donc bon à prendre) : l'essentiel c'est que tu paies le médicament !

Que le gouvernement paie ?

Mais c'est qui le gouvernement ? D'où il vient le fric du gouvernement ? Mais de ta poche à toi pardi !

Et la sécu me diras-tu ? Ben, c'est la sollidarité, c'est ton voisin qui va payer pour toi si tes poches sont trouées, à charge de revenge mais en attendant ne compte pas sur la "solidarité" des groupes pharmaceutiques !

Je te souhaite d'avoir assez de fric pour te permettre d'être malade car si ce n'est pas le cas, il ne te restera plus qu'à te réjouir de la bonne santé des sociétés pharmaceutiques ...

Et un jour ou l'autre (très tard, je le souhaite), tu seras malade : c'est inscrit dans tes gènes  :Sad: 

Non, je ne tomberai pas dans le piège des brevets sur le génome humain ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais c'est qui le gouvernement ? D'où il vient le fric du gouvernement ? Mais de ta poche à toi pardi !
> 
> 

 

Pas seulement, il vient aussi de ces mêmes sociétés qui se font un fric énorme, et des autres pays. À partir du moment où l'on est dans un système basé sur l'argent, il est normal que celui ci circule... Le problème vient justement quand il ne circule plus, mais ceci est un autre débat...

Je suis assez d'accord avec zdra, c'est aux gouvernements à prendre sur eux de racheter les brevets, afin de pouvoir fabriquer des médicaments génériques à un prix moins élevé, ou alors à des gouvernements dits "riches" de faire cette démarche pour eux... Je doute que tout le monde ne songe qu'au profit, je pense que nous avons l'esprit un rien mal tourné, et peut être faussé par ce qu'il peut se passer chez nous. Je veux croire qu'il existe encore des gens au pouvoir soucieux en premier du bien être de leur nation.

À mon humble avis (et certainement sans beaucoup de poids parce que pas assez renseigné, mais quelqu'un l'est il) est que la brevabilité de quelque chose doit être parfaitement définie par la loi, ainsi que les conditions d'"achat" de ce brevet, pour permettre d'enrayer les abus. Une législation mondiale me semble aussi nécessaire, comme pour (tant...) d'autres choses.

Mais crier au diable dès que le mot 'brevet' apparait est à mon sens une erreur, parce qu'à mon sens il permet de protéger les inventeurs (peut-être me trompè-je, mais je vois un peu ça comme des droits d'auteur sur une invention). Qui empêche ensuite l'inventeur de mettre son brevet dans le domaine public ?

++

Starch'[/b]

----------

## zdra

@ghoti: Pour distribuer un médicament aux pauvres c'est à TOUT les "riches" de participer ! Et pas uniquement aux inventeurs du médic ! Meme logiquement du contraire, les inventeurs ont déjà inventé, aux autre de faire le reste du boulo  :Wink:  Donc OUI c'est à l'état de payer les médicaments qui sont cher et de les redistribuer. Car l'argen de l'état vient de nos impos à nous tous (y compris et meme surtout des impos des grosses industries qui ramassens du fric) et donc dans ce systeme c'est toute la société qui paye pour l'humanitaire, si un membre de la société est malade c'est toute la société qui paye ses médicaments ! C'est vraiment de la charitée à grande échelle, je suis idéaliste mais je trouve ça merveilleux. Fin du moins c'est logique si les impos étaient proportionnel aux gains... ce qui n'est ptetre pas le cas mais devrait l'etre ! Faut pas oublier non plus que c'est les grosses industries qui gagnent de l'argen qui nous donne de l'emplois hein.

Fin bon bref, pour etre plus dans le sujet, comme je l'ai dis, permetre des brevets pour des logiciels n'est pas un mal en soit je crois, si on était dans un marché de grande concurance c'est logique de permettre les brevets car ça permet aux inventeurs de rembourser le cout de l'invetion et de financer les inventions suivantes. Si t'as investi de l'argen pour engager des inforticiens pour qu'ils inventent un nouveau concepte, de nouvelle techniques, c'est normal que tu puisse protéger cette invention pour que ton concurant ne te copie pas simplement... Le vrai probleme dans le domaine des logiciels c'est que la concurance à beaucoup de niveau est inexistante, et donc des brevets ne peuvent que couler une chape de beton définitivement sur toute tentative de naissance d'une concurance. Et ce n'est pas le cas de tout les domaines de l'informatique, par exemple je crois que dans les jeux il y a de la concurance, et donc pouvoir breveter des technique que t'as developpé pour créer ton jeu n'est pas une mauvaise chose... Mais pour parler du domaine qui nous interraise tous, le domaine des OS, là c'est une véritable catastrophe car un brevet ne fera qu'étouffer les puces qui courent sur le dos du grd monstre micro****.

Voilà encore un gros message. Je précise qd meme que je n'ai rien d'un proffessionnel de l'économie et je suis encore moins juriste, donc je dis simplement ce que j'ai cru comprendre en lisant parci-parlà des articles en faisant preuve d'esprit critique face à l'information, surtout dans le domaine de l'informtique et encore plus dans le monde du libre car on ne voit des article uniquement de gens qui sont dans notre camp ! donc c'est pas spécialement des acticles objectif, et il faut donc garder ça en tete quand on lit régulierement les news sur linuxFR par exemple. Rien n'est totalement blanc ni totalement noir, il faut faire son opinion en navigant dans le gris  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

je ne partage pas cet avis, meme en concurence, le brevet logiciel est selon moi mauvais .... car le code source est utilisé, re-utilisé, .... ou du moins les fonctions ..

Au states par exemple le XOR a été breveté (nan pas le robot du dessin animé, le OU exclusif), donc partant dans cette lancée, on a qu'a breveter return; pour les fonctions hein ?

La conception de logiciels c'est des idées sans cesse reprises, modifiées, ameliorées ... et ce sont des idées "impalpables" qui ne demandent pas de vraies matieres premieres (la matiere grise peut etre), la conception de logiciels est un domaine vaste, et les idées de plein de softs peuvent etre reprises dans un seul code .. sans que le codeur lui meme s'en rende compte ..

Breveter du logiciel où les memes choses sont sans arret reprises, reformulées, ... ca reviendrait a breveter par exemple les notes de musique ! Tu veux creer une musique ? faut payer les royalties pour le DO, RE, MI, ....

----------

## zdra

Oui c'est claire qu'il faut des limites ! Par exemple que les brevets ne devraient pas limiter l'interopérabilitée des systemes...  Et aussi l'informatique est un domaine qui bouge très vite, donc ça n'a pas de sens de laisser des brevet pendant des disaines d'années. Je crois qu'un brevet ne doit etre valable que le temps pour l'inventeur d'amortir le cout de l'invetion et de se faire un petit benef pas démesuré, une fois ça fait l'invention doit évidement tomber dans le domaine public. En fait un brevet c valable combient de temps ?!? qqn sait ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ca depend du domaine je crois ... mais j'hesite entre 10 et 5 ans ...

EDIT: les brevets d'invention c'est 20 ans en france !

----------

## Corto

Mon avis (j'ai pas tout lu, je me battais avec VLC) : 

L'Etat, représentatif de la société des Hommes, doit faire en sorte que les inégalités des Hommes à leur naissance et de par leur milieu économico-socio-culturel soit le plus lissé possible.

De c'est état de faits découlent pls choses dont : l'Etat doit donner à chacun la même éducationdonc l'Etat doit donner à chacun les même chances de survivreet donc l'Etat doit donner à chacun les même chances non de survivre mais de vivre

Donc l'Etat doit faire en sorte que TOUT LE MONDE ait les même possibilités (à ne pas confondre avec compétences, capacités et autres dérivés)

il me semble que c'est un des concepts fondateurs du logiciels libre. Ou alors je me suis planté d'idéologie et je retourne sous Imdoz, au moins j'ai pas besoin de chercher des heures sur le web ou de demander à mes gentils voisins de banquise comment marche un truc...  je reboote 20000 fois et statistiquement ça marche...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zdra

Oulà !!!! infiniment TROP ! Perso j'aurais dit 2ans maxi en général pour l'informatique :s et meme moins dans certains domaines... par exemple les techniques pour faire un nouveau moteur 3D super beau et super rapide perso je trouve normal de breveter pendant le temps d'amortisement du jeu... cad 6mois pcq de tt facon un jeu après 6mois ça se vent plus  :Laughing: 

Ouai si on parle de 20ans là je comprends que c'est vraiment scandaleux   :Crying or Very sad:  Je savais pas... merci kernel_sensei :

D

----------

## zdra

@Corto: tout à fait d'accord, c'est à l'état de veiller làdessu... et pas le domaine privé.

----------

## kernelsensei

Que ce soit 1 an, 6 mois, 1 mois, je suis contre, c'est peut etre extremiste mais dans l'informatique les brevets c'est pas tolerable ...

Quand on etait allé faire du lobbying a Bruxelles, un gars qui a une PME dans l'info avait annoncé que si la loi passait, il violerait deja au moins 70 brevets (parmis ceux listés dans un petit bouquin non exhaustif) ... 1 mois pour une PME en developpement c'est long ... ca fait donc un long mois sans developpement de logiciels, sans revenus ... sans salaires. (la on part du principe que le brevet dure 1 mois ... ce qui a mon avis ne sera jamais le cas) alors imagine 1 petit an   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> @ghoti: Pour distribuer un médicament aux pauvres c'est à TOUT les "riches" de participer ! Et pas uniquement aux inventeurs du médic ! Meme logiquement du contraire, les inventeurs ont déjà inventé, aux autre de faire le reste du boulo  Donc OUI c'est à l'état de payer les médicaments qui sont cher et de les redistribuer. Car l'argen de l'état vient de nos impos à nous tous (y compris et meme surtout des impos des grosses industries qui ramassens du fric) 
> 
> [snip] 
> 
> Fin du moins c'est logique si les impos étaient proportionnel aux gains... ce qui n'est ptetre pas le cas mais devrait l'etre !

 Il me semble qu'en France, les impôts sur les bénéfices des entreprises s'élèvent à 30% => ils sont donc proportionnels aux gains (maintenant, il y a des astuces pour réduire les bénéfices, comme investir dans la recherche ou dans du matériel etc.).

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Que ce soit 1 an, 6 mois, 1 mois, je suis contre, c'est peut etre extremiste mais dans l'informatique les brevets c'est pas tolerable ... 

 Je partage cet opinion : les logiciels sont déja protégés par le droit d'auteur (comme une partition ou un bouquin).

Cela permet aux développeurs (et aux sociétés qui les emploient) de protéger leur travail mais cela ne bloque pas l'innovation.

Prenons l'exemple des onglets (tabs, qui sont brevetés) : le gars qui les a inventés a du les programmer. Son programme est protégés par les droits d'auteurs et il peut poursuivre pour plagiat quelqu'un qui aurait pompé son boulot (affaire SCO/Linux). Par contre, il ne peut pas accuser quelqu'un d'avoir inclu des onglets dans son programme s'il les a lui-même programmé.

En gros, il protège son boulot mais pas son idée.

Une analogie littéraire : j'ai inventé le roman policier. Si on copie mon histoire, j'ai des recours mais si on fait d'autres romans policiers je n'ai aucun droit dessus.

On voit bien la portée d'une telle loi (brevets logiciels) sur l'innovation.

Alors oui, je suis pour une protection du travail de recherche/développement, mais pourquoi ne pas conserver celle qui existe déjà ? Pourquoi doubler cette protection (et en plus la rendre payante, car le dépots de brevet n'est pas gratuit) ?

Je ne suis pas obtu et je suis ouvert à toute explication ...

PS : un brevet est valable 5ans (de mémoire) qui peuvent être prolongés (à condition de payer chaque année).

Le droit d'auteur est valable 70ans (au moins dans le domaine musical) ...

----------

## zdra

http://www.lexpansion.com/art/32.0.75849.0.html

--> ils ont qd meme l'air de dire que la brevabilitée est limitée... apparement on poura pas mettre de brevet sur la commande "return" du C  :Wink: 

Fin bon, je crois qu'on est +/- d'accord, je dis pas que c'est le bien les brevets, j'essaye seulement de comprendre les arguments des pro-brevet et je crois qu'ils ont pas tord sur tout les points, donc le débat est justifié... Mais clairement il faut faire attention a limiter la portée d'une telle loi aux domaines qui peuvent se le permetre et pas déborder sur des marché qui sont pas encore pret a supporter le cout d'un brevet. Bref un marché composé uniquement de PME et un géant ça va pas puisque le géant pour bouffer les PME sans défance... Mais si il y avait plusieurs géants alors je crois que ça peut tenir la route pour qu'il se battent entre eux et donc accroitre la concurance.

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Mais si il y avait plusieurs géants alors je crois que ça peut tenir la route pour qu'il se battent entre eux et donc accroitre la concurance.

 

C'est encore plus complexe que ça : si la concurrence se révèle trop âpre, alors on lance une OPA (à la limite, de type hostile).

Voir l'affaire SANOFI<>AVENTIS par exemple. Deux pointures pourtant !

Et là, bizarrement, c'est le "petit" qui rachète le "gros".

Tout ça parce que les brevets de l'un faisaient de l'ombre aux brevets de l'autre.

Tout ça pour dire que ce n'est peut-être pas, en soi, le "concept" du brevet qui est dangereux mais la puissance que cela pourrait procurer à des mains peu scrupuleuses.

Je n'ai pas d'idée mais j'ai du pognon, donc je rachète un max de brevets à un prix (éventuellement honnête) pour désintéresser le développeur. Je centralise ainsi des armes qui vont me permettre, comme bon me semble de brider des recherches qui pourraient générer des gains hors de ma portée.

Si tu es un roi du pétrole, tu peux faire deux choses :

- soit te dire que les énergies alternatives c'est bien et racheter des brevets pour te reconvertir et poursuivre la recherche.

Là, le brevet a un effet positif, en effet.

- soit considérer que te reconvertir te coûterait beaucoup trop cher et racheter des brevets pour les enterrer afin d'éviter que des techniques innovantes fassent à terme baisser le prix de ton baril.

Quant en plus, des coallitions de rois du pétrole se mettent en place ben, heu...

En matière d'"énergies nouvelles", les techniques existent depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années.

Ca me fait marrer qu'on parle aujourd'hui du moteur à hydrogène comme LA découverte alors qu'on disait exactement la même chose dans les années '70 !

Le brevet, un moyen de doper la concurrence ? Voire ! ...

----------

## jeurigol

Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec ghoti, les brevets sont une calamité dans tous les domaines, en en particulier dans l'industrie pharmaceutique, où ils sont la cause de milliers (centaines de milliers?) de décès tous les jours. Je comprends pas comment on peut soutenir cela, que le confort (plutôt le luxe) financier des actionnaires de ces firmes passe avant toutes ces vies humaines! Je crois qu'il y peu de choses au monde que je déteste qutant que l'industrie pharmaceutique!

Mais pour en revenir au sujet, les brevets logiciels, il me semble que nous allons voter prochainement pour les parlementaires européens, ce qui reste notre dernier (maigre) espoir de faire ajourner cette loi, il me semble. J'ai fait des recherches pour voir quels parlementaires s'opposent aux brevets, ils sont visiblement peu nombreux à en parler (mais je n'ai peut être pas assez poussé mes recherches, le temps me manque). Je pense qu'il pourrait être utile d'afficher une liste de ceux qui s'opposent aux brevets, et ce dans tous les partis politiques, pour que chacun puisse voter en connaissance de cause. Je n'ai pour ma part trouvé jusqu'a présent qu'une personne liée à Giscard d'Estaing (je ne sais pas vraiment de quel parti ils sont...?) et les verts qui semblent s'y opposer :

http://www.linux-france.org/lug/gulliver/ml-archives/juillet-2003/msg00077.html

http://www.lesverts.fr/article.php3?id_article=1375

Je suppose qu'il y en a d'autres...

----------

## Monstros

Le problème des brevets dans l'industrie pharmacetique peut être vu autrement. Moi aussi, j'aimerai que l'on distribue les médicaments à tous ceux qui en ont besoin. Mais d''un autre coté, si on prive ces sociétés de leurs brevets, elles arrêteront de chercher puisqu'elles n'auront pas même espoir de voir rembourser leurs recherches, qui coutent des millions ou des milliards. Car il faut des laboratoires, de l'équipement, etc...

Pour les brevets logiciels, il n'y a pas besoin de laboratoire, et le matériel, c'est un PC : C'est ainsi que le logiciel libre peut se developper : les frais de recherches sont assez faibles, il faut essentiellement du temps. Mais dans l'industrie pharmacetique (ou même l'informatique matérielle) les frais de recherche sont tres lourd, et pas une seule entreprise acceptera de faire de la recherche si elle ne peut pas proteger ce qu'elle sait faire pendant un certain temps. Si on supprime les brevets, le seul à pouvoir faire de la recherche sera l'Etat, les entrertprises devenant de simples appliquants des recherches de l'Etat et il faudra bien qu'il prenne l'argent quelque part. Soit par les impots, soit en faisant payer le droit d'utiliser les résultats des recherches aux entreprises. Dans le 2ème cas, c'est un système de brevets. Dans le 1er cas, chacun paie pour tout le monde, et les frais de recherche sont donc partagés et supportés par les contribuable de la nation qui recherche. Evidement, il n'y a plus de brevets, donc les nations qui ne font pas de recherches peuvent se servir librement dans la base de connaissance. Bref, le système tourne en rond : de toutes façons, il faut que qelqu'un paie, au final.

Personnellement, je suis pour des brevets dépendant des frais de recherche. Ce qui a couté cher à découvrir doit être protegé, alors que ce qui n'a rien couté à developper doit l'être beaucoup moins : plus possible de faire des milliards de bénéfices sur un investissement minime, tout en permettant à ceux qui ont fait de gros investissements de rentrer dans leurs frais et de faire une certaine marge de manière à pouvoir réinvestir dans d'autres recherches, quite à ce que l'état puisse rembourser les recherches par la suite pour liberer le brevet.

----------

## yoyo

"Monstros" a retrouvé une momie !!!   :Laughing: 

 *Monstros wrote:*   

> Pour les brevets logiciels, il n'y a pas besoin de laboratoire, et le matériel, c'est un PC : C'est ainsi que le logiciel libre peut se developper : les frais de recherches sont assez faibles, il faut essentiellement du temps.

 Pour une société, "le temps c'est de l'argent" ... Si tu as 20 personnes qui bossent à plein temps pendant 3 mois pour développer un soft, cela coûte très cher ... Et ils faut bien que nos chers dev bénévoles gagnent leur croûte ...

 *Monstros wrote:*   

> Personnellement, je suis pour des brevets dépendant des frais de recherche. Ce qui a couté cher à découvrir doit être protegé, alors que ce qui n'a rien couté à developper doit l'être beaucoup moins : plus possible de faire des milliards de bénéfices sur un investissement minime, tout en permettant à ceux qui ont fait de gros investissements de rentrer dans leurs frais et de faire une certaine marge de manière à pouvoir réinvestir dans d'autres recherches, quite à ce que l'état puisse rembourser les recherches par la suite pour liberer le brevet.

 C'est une idée qui se défend ... Mais ne pas oublier d'adapter la durée de validité du brevet au domaine de recherche (l'info allant beaucoup plus vite que d'autres domaines).

Enfin, je n'ai pas le courage de relire tout le topic mais je reste convaincu quele système du droit d'auteur (qui protège le code) est mieux adapté au monde des logiciels, le premier à avoir codé une idée/un concept nouveau ayant forcément une longueur d'avance sur les autres.

----------

## Oupsman

Perso, autant je suis contre le système de brevet dans l'informatique, autant dans le monde de l'industrie, je suis pour : 

imaginez un mec qui développe tout seul dans son coin un aspirateur révolutionnaire (exemple type). Il ne brevette pas son invention, et contacte un industriel pour le faire fabriquer.

L'industriel refuse.

Mais 1 an plus tard sortent des aspirateurs reproduisant le principe. 

Notre inventeur s'est fait ch.er à créer des prototypes, a dépensé des monceaux de fric en matériel, tests et autres pour se faire piquer son travail ? 

Ben merde alors.

Bien entendu, si l'inventeur brevete son invention, un industriel sera obligé de payer des royalties pour exploiter son brevet. 

Idem pour les pharmaciens. Créer une nouvelle molécule prend du temps (5 à 10 ans) et coute quelques milliards d'euros en recherche.

Vous voudriez que les concurrent s'approprient les résultats des recherches du premier labo et synthetisent la même molécule en même pas 1 an, bien entendu en ayant des frais de recherche moindre, donc un prix moindre sur le marché ?

Vous auriez pas la haine vous ?

----------

## cylgalad

La majorité des brevets appartiennent à de grosses multinationales qui souvent achètent les brevets "révolutionnaires" et les enterrent bien profond pour toujours ou pour des années (comme l'adsl par exemple...).

Le système des brevets et de la propriété intellectuelle en général ne sert qu'à nous installer un peu plus en ploutocratie féodale et ceux depuis le XIXème siècle.

À bas tous les brevets ! Vive la liberté !

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Idem pour les pharmaciens. Créer une nouvelle molécule prend du temps (5 à 10 ans) et coute quelques milliards d'euros en recherche.
> 
> Vous voudriez que les concurrent s'approprient les résultats des recherches du premier labo et synthetisent la même molécule en même pas 1 an, bien entendu en ayant des frais de recherche moindre, donc un prix moindre sur le marché ?
> ...

 

Nan, nan, et nan.

J'avais lu une étude récemment (j'ai plus la source, peut etre dans Courier International) qui montrait que les groupes pharmaceutiques investissent enormement plus dans la pub et la recherche pour les cosmétiques que dans la recherche médicale. La recherche fondamentale sur les *nouvelles molécules* se fait dans des labos généralement publiques, donc financés sur fonds publics (tes impots).  Et après, via des collaboration labos/industrie (un peu de sous pour les labos contre des licences pour des brevets), les brevets sont récupérés par les grands groupes pharmaceutiques.  Le financement majeur des groupes pharmaceutiques c'est le marketing et les cosmétiques. Alors qu'ils arretent de nous gonfler avec leurs difficultés à financer la recherche (désolé, je suis un peu remonté en ce moment au sujet des financements de la recherche).

Et puis d'un strict point de vue éthique, en dehors de toute considération de financement public/privé, ca me parait plutot malsain de breveter une molécule pour un médicament. M'enfin, je me fais surement des illusions avec le droit à la santé pour tous ...

----------

## kwenspc

marvin rouge : nan nan tu te fais pas des idées, tout cela est possible! reste qu'il faut tout simplement tomber sur des gens qui ont les "couilles" de faire évoluer les choses! je veux par exemple parler du Brésil et de l'Afrique du Sud qui sont passé outre plusieurs brevets afin de fabriquer des médicaments moins cher pour subvenir à leur population! et là les labos l'ont eu bien profonds (excusez l'expression) et c'est tant mieux!

Je pense que pour les logiciels c'est pareil, les lois qui sont pondus, le sont par des idiots et des gens qu'on aucun orgueil personel à faire un travail législatif JUSTE!

les lois sont pas forcément juste, donc on a le droit de ne pas appliquer ces lois! donc Monsieur casteyde devrait continuer à divulguer ses tutos pour le biens de tous! se plier à des lois débiles c'est se résigner vous trouvez pas?

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> se plier à des lois débiles c'est se résigner vous trouvez pas?

 On t'a reconnu José !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, je suis d'accord avec cette idée mais cela comporte quelques risques (je pense entre autre à un certain Nelson M.) qu'il faut être prêt à prendre (avoir des "couilles" comme tu dis).

Par contre, Monsieur casteyde a fermé sa page pour faire prendre conscience des risques d'une loi à venir pour justement éviter qu'elle ne soit votée => dans une optique préventive.

----------

## kwenspc

yoyo : demain je me fais pousser les bacantes!   :Laughing: 

----------

